# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  How to check blocking queries in SQL Server Ask?

## luveshan

Hi,

I have one stockroom server which got information/match up from heritage framework every minute of every day, I saw some of my reports/sql occupations execution is questionable and more often than not I got notification from DBA group that my inquiry is obstructing to other synchronize process. 

From DBA group I came to know summon i.e. Executive SP_WHO2 by which I can distinguish spid of question which cause hindering by investigating section BlkBy. 

If it's not too much trouble propose me how I can abstain from blocking and different approaches to check obstructing in SQL Server

----------


## skhanal

You can run sp_who instead, sp_who2 creates a temp table that can cause blocking.

----------

